# How many of you don't have LGD protection?



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

We basically have had Great Pyrenees livestock dogs almost the whole time we have had goats except for the first two months. Our last Great Pyr we have is sick and aging and we have to think about what next. We tried adding a new LGD puppy last March and it did not work out. I have considered just not replacing her when the time comes but am afraid of what might happen to the goats. We don't breed anymore just have retired and pet goats left. How many of you don't have protection and have been fine? I don't think we have coyotes or anything. I think our biggest threat is loose dogs but we are double fenced. I alos have considered looking at Great Pyr rescue as they have a livestock guardian program.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have LGD or even a dog big enough to be a "protector"
My goats are securely penned in with galvanized goat panels but I'm sure if something wanted them bad enough I would hear the commotion as they are only about 150 feet from my back door.....thats when Smith and Wesson or Remington would do the protecting.

O and I do have coyote, black bears and now thanks to the game commission...mountain lion as predators.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have LGD's...however I have three large dogs outside that roam free and will bark at and chase off pretty much anything that comes close.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't, I do have 3 other dogs but they don't really do anything....


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I do not. Just a pug and another little shepherd mix. And they are indoors at night. And the Pug...24/7


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We've never had an LGD other than just our own pets who normally bark if something isn't right-but we've never had any issues with predators.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input. We hope our Deliliah has a little more time with us but she has an autoimmune disorder that is bringing her way down. The new Great Pyr puppy didn't work out last March and we are skeptical about trying another. Deliliah was 6 months old when we got her and she was and still is a dream LGD. She immediately protected the goats with no issues and has been excellent ever since. I don't want to go through another puppy nightmare like last March. There is a livestock guardian Great Pyr rescue if we do decide to keep protection, but it may take a while to get an adopted Pyr.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Try a local pound. These people may know of someone. http://www.freewebs.com/hollyridgefarms/


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

We have a dog that always stays tied up…and a goose who is quite a protector! We have coyotes around here who have as far as up to our property, but that was when one dog died and before we got another. So as long as we have a dog (tied up or not), we’re fine.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope......no LGD here....just two little terriers that think they are LGD's, of course that is when they're within the safe walls of the house:greengrin: ! I lock my goats up at night, that is when we have coyotes coming up near......I have never seen one up close to the barns during the day, not to say is couldn't happen..... we have good fencing, although my sheep farmer neighbor told me if they want my goats bad enough the fence won't stop them.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a LGD but we have coyote problems here... With our LGD I have never seen or worried about any kind of threat getting my goats.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We do not have LGD - however, I do have 2 mastiffs and an OLD rott. However, these dogs are never left in with the goats and if anything only during the day are they in a pen across the drive from the goats and the rott running loose - but that is only during the day - at night all the dogs are in our bedroom. (Nothing like 350# of dogs in the bedroom)

Now the thing is - I have 10 foot game fencing supported by oil drilling pipes. We have coyotes (big time) and about 4-6 weeks ago had a cougar out back. However, we have never lost a goat or kid to predators. And, the babies tend to sneak out of the fence to the green grass - but never to a predetor (one to the dogs - but I really think it was an accident of them playing).


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

No LGD here either, although we have 2 labs that let us know if there is something around. Have you ever thought of getting a mini-donkey or llama? We have people in our area with sheep and they were having coyote issues...the llama brought their lamb mortality rate to almost zero.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

NOPE Nothing. I did see a Coyote in my pen about 50 feet from my barn and I about had a heart attack. My lab took off after him and chased him away and I have never seen another one. I have so thought about a dog or a Llama. They are GREAT also, but that is just another mouth to feed when we do not have problems. I guess I am really lucky because my bucks jump the fence and get out of our pastures all the time and eat the pastures around us. If they hear something different they just jump back in. That is what is nice about here, it is a free range area. My boys got out once a few years ago and were up at a ladies house and they were eating her flowers. She called the police and they told her that if she does not want her flowers eaten then she needs to fence them off. Here in CO you fence animals out not in.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We've had LGDs ever since we've had goats, we started out with a 3 year old and a pup and now we have 3 GP's as well as an old German Shepherd and a Blue Heeler. We have really really bad coyote problems though, so I would never be without one.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

We do not have LGDs. Our larger dogs, Tanner, Casey, and Emma are very good at alerting us to anything strange. Their pen is next to the goat's pen outside, so they can see everything coming up from the back. The goats stay in the barn at night,(their choice not closed in) and we have 6 ft. fencing panels. I will always use 5-6 ft. fencing, because my greatest fear is an attack from loose dogs. We have had two bad attacks here in our state. In both not just one goat was taken down, but several, and in one the does were pregnant at the time. This Winter I saw tracks from a loose dog (believe it came at night) near our fencing, so I am so glad I insisted on high fencing.


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

Liz and I must be in the same neck of the woods..same predators! Especially dog packs. We have never had a guard dog..or any other dog actually. We have a couple of solar poward motion detector lights at the gates which really scare the coyotes...but we have had pretty good luck with the Nite Guard flashing lights. We also have Guinea Hens which are pretty good at raising an alarm whenever something is creeping around.
I agree with Liz, though. So far our best deterrent has been our rifles and good fencing.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

We have coyotes, mountain lions and bears. My Great Pyrs are worth their weight in gold. I have no worries while they are on duty. I put them out with the goats when they were just 8 weeks old. At night I would put them in a kennel in the barn with the goats. I think it was harder on me than them.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

We have bears, coyotes and mountain lions. I wouldn't be without my Pyrs. I'm sorry your attempt at getting another one didn't work out. Both times I got a new Pyr I put them in with the goats immediately....not in the house.....I put them in a large dog kennel in the goat pen at night. I had to securely fasten the kennel because, and this will come as no great surprise, the goats loved to jump on top of the kennel. Both dogs bonded with the goats and guard them diligently. I love the Pyrs because they are also lovable, gentle family dogs.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Not me. We have no climb horse fence, though, so it would be tough for predators to get in. I do have smaller dogs that can go in the backyard around the goat pens at night, but I don't think they do much guarding work.

I wouldn't mind a LGD as we have lots of poultry, too, but I don't really want to feed a huge dog. Wish there was a small LGD breed.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm also considering getting a llama even though my husband will probably kill me. The goats only eat the flowers off the hay and toss the stalks. My friend's goats do the same thing and she feeds the stalks to her horses and donkeys. Makes good sense to me. Did I mention my husband will probably kill me????


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

No LGD's here either. I am very suburban -- but there are coyote and fox around here. I really only worry about my young kids. Coyote will rarely go for anything big around here -- chickens, cats, etc. I am double fenced; 6' chain link + 5' goat panels. WHen we have babies, they are also completely roofed with shade cloth. I worry more about loose dogs. Fortunatley most of my neighbors are good and don't have loose or agressive dogs.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I know your question was "How many of you dont have LGD protection".
We didn't for the first couple years. Then I got to thinking I dont think I cold face waking up to a half eaten goat. 
So we got one. Puppy pains. Stubborn thick headed independent oaf. Not having any experience with LGDs & not knowing what to expect. 
Last fall we woke up & he was in with the goats from another pen by himself. A couple days later someone told me a cougar was spotted down the road. 
We do have coyotes here, and free roaming dogs. 
Nothing comes on our property. We just added another pup for back up. 
I have too much invested in my goats not just monetarily but emotionally. 
Hubby asked if we could really afford an LGD. My answer was "We can't afford not to."
Our Anatolians really dont eat as much as you'd think. Sure as they are growing. 
Right now between the two of them they eat two 1lb cottage cheese containers. And it takes them 12-14 hrs to go through it as they dont scarf down food like most dogs do just because it's there. 
And who was it that had bad experience with your LGD pup? Maybe try a different line....one bad apple doesnt mean they're all like that. :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

My goats are in the county for sure and we have to have them. The wild dogs and so forth are BAD. And we had some nut last year loose her, get this, lion. :roll: :angry: :veryangry: 

Another gal up this way had her goat get stuck in the fience and the goat was eaten in half by morning. They took everything on the one side and left the rest.

I could and would never chance it where I am.

Look in the free be ads in your area or online for LDG pips raised with goats that is a help there in itself and makes a HUGE difference. You also can get them at a better rate with no papers or from someone who does not breed for paper reasons. I saved 75.00 on my girl when I left the papers behind. I was lucky to get the nice registerd male I have now from a friend for a goat but really and truly I would not have been able to get him if not. I wish I had her papers now but I can sell to farmers out this way cheaper now too.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

We don't at the moment. I was really uneasy at the thought of many different guardians. 

Donkeys can be too rough.

My old neighbor had llamas. And something ate the llama's cria. So if they can't protect their own baby, how in the world are they going to protect my goats? Plus I don't want to shear them.

Dogs are predators and there's always that risk.

Add onto the fact that my goats HATE dogs and have been attacked by dogs as well before.

However, my new neighbors and friends have two Pyrs. My goats are being boarded over there, and those dogs are great. I am seriously tempted in getting a puppy from them later this year, especially since they will be raised right there with the goats.

So I'll have to see.


----------

